# Barn/Pasture lease agreement templates



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

No one has any help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

There is something very wrong with a land owner asking a potential lessee to come up with a legal document to protect her assets. That's her job. She's the one that has something to loose. Absolutely do not enter into any agreement with her without some type of document. Make sure it's legal and binding. It's so easy to be taking advantage of when you are the one living onsite. You end up working 24/7. When things go south, you are the one who's world gets turned upside down.

You can start with your state horse council. You might find good information there as well as a resource for legal advice regarding work exchange. Ag laws can be very different state to state.


----------

